# Can I use my eBay Paypal account for selling on my website?



## jdaniels68 (Jul 15, 2010)

Is the Paypal account I have with ebay the one I will use for my website or do I need to set up a new one?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Paypal*

You can use the same PayPal account, but keep in mind that customers will see that email address. I have two separate accounts. One with my personal email address that I've always used for eBay purchases and then one I set up with my company email address.


----------



## organicyayo (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: Paypal*

I think set a new account is the best


----------



## jdaniels68 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Paypal*

Thanks everyone 4 your input


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Paypal*

whe we set up our paypal account is was for the biz so that is what we use. since we have a catchall email domain we use [email protected].


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Paypal*

I'd use a separate business account. The business side of Paypal is set up to integrate with a lot of shopping carts and it offers other tools like Virtual Terminal for taking payments at trade shows and such.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I use the same PayPal account for most everything (buying on eBay and selling on my own site)

You can also add separate email addresses to your PayPal account so the buyers see the correct address when they buy.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Rodney said:


> I use the same PayPal account for most everything (buying on eBay and selling on my own site)
> 
> You can also add separate email addresses to your PayPal account so the buyers see the correct address when they buy.


Good to know, Rodney. I should have just done that.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

you can also have multiple bank accounts set up with one paypal account so the email/bank info go to the right place. this way you can separate personal and business activities.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

If I were to set up a business paypal account to use on E-bay. Could I use that paypal account to take any orders from any source? For instance, could I take an order from someone over the phone and get their paypal info and enter it in some way? Or what about if someone e-mailed me an order with their paypal info?

Thanks, as you can probably tell, I don't know much about paypal.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> could I take an order from someone over the phone and get their paypal info and enter it in some way?


People can't give you their PayPal info over the phone for payment. They need to login PayPal directly to send you money.

However, PayPal does have a separate feature that allows you to accept credit cards over the phone using YOUR PayPal account. The customer would call you with the info and you would type the payment information into a secure online payment processing terminal.



> Or what about if someone e-mailed me an order with their paypal info?


The benefit of PayPal for the buyer is that they don't have to give you their private payment information to send you money 

So it's all pretty automated. You place a button on your website and the person clicks it to pay you. They login to PayPal after clicking the button and it's all handled securely by PayPal.

Emailing payment information is not a secure way to accept any form of payment becuase emails (technically) can be intercepted, while the PayPal pages are securely encrypted from prying eyes.

PayPal works pretty seamlessly with eBay in that the buyer just makes the payment in a couple of clicks once they win your auction without having to enter any payment information anywhere.



> Thanks, as you can probably tell, I don't know much about paypal.


Their website has several demos and explanations available.


----------

